# St. Etheldreda's in the woods



## Badger (Nov 29, 2014)

I grew up riding my bike around here all the time with my friends and only ever knew there was a small wooded area here. About 15 years ago I drove by one day and noticed they'd cleared it and inside was a church! A quick word with my father in law later and he said that it'd been abandoned all his life but was being converted to a house. fast forward to the present and it's been empty for a while now. It was for sale recently for £315,000 but has since been removed from sale. Here's what they said on the net.......

St Etheldreda’s church was originally built circa 1875 of stone construction and was sympathetically converted to a truly remarkable home. The property retains a wealth of original features including the font, pulpit plus many stone arched windows including three stained glass windows, one of which was designed by the famous C.E.Kemp. These features complimented by modern facilities to include a contemporary design kitchen with integrated appliances, reclaimed pine flooring to the main living room area plus en-suites to two of the four bedrooms.
This individual property has been finished to a very high specification, has an overall floor area of approximately 3100 square feet and rest in mature secluded grounds, with extensive parking and a triple garage block.
St Etheldreda’s church simply must be viewed it appreciate the stunning combination of original and character with modern day living

Sadly we couldn't get in but I hope this gives you a feel of the place.....


PA260272 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

So what would've been parked in here when it was newly converted. A 3 series BMW on one side and an MX5 on the other?

PA260275 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

There were some serious weeds here. The floor tiles in that doorway were great.

PA260277 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


PA260289 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


PA260280 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Some seriously beautiful stained glass here.

PA260281 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

I assume this is the noteworthy one they mentioned.

PA260282 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


While we were here I remembered driving past years ago and seeing workmen up ending gravestones and piling them against the road side. A quick rummage through the very thick foliage revealed them.......

PA260295 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Some of them were seriously big lumps of stone. There was even a complete lidded sarcophagus in there!

PA260302 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


PA260315 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

So there you have it. I've no idea what's going on now it's off the market. I hope someone does something with it soon though.

PA260291 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


----------



## decker (Nov 29, 2014)

Really like the headstones and the stained glass window, especially the angled shot, overall a super looking church, nice pics.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 29, 2014)

I like this, really beautiful


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed and ace shots too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like a lovely building, imagine the gas bill for heating it haha. No wander they can't sell it!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

like this a lot.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Dec 1, 2014)

i saw this earlier in the year when checking out the March to Wisbech railway and there was a sign saying this was private property just inside the gate


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> i saw this earlier in the year when checking out the March to Wisbech railway and there was a sign saying this was private property just inside the gate



The only sign I saw said "Private Residence" which I assume was there to stop people wanting to visit Church whilst the occupants were watching X Factor or Gardener's World or something........ It's certainly neglected now.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, what a place! There's another one really close by in Guyhirn too, that you can actually get in  
Thanks for sharing lovely photos!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 1, 2014)

lovely job mate, love the first shot!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Dec 1, 2014)

It looked neglected when I saw it apart from a couple of wheelie bins


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> It looked neglected when I saw it apart from a couple of wheelie bins



I've started to learn to "read " bins when I'm trying to work out how abandoned houses are.........


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice


----------

